# dynamic dns does it slow my server down.



## cgrimm9 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am curious right now I am useing afraiddns.org cause my isp blocks port 80 but at the end of the month I am changing isp getting a static ip. I dont know if I want to set up my own dns or still use dynamic dns sites. 

right now I have 5 mb down and .5 mb up. new isp is 3 mb down .75to 1 mb up depending on distance to dsl headquarter. so what is the advantages and disadvantages of haveing my own nameservers to dynamic ip if anyone help would be awsome


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry that we haven't gotten to your post yet. Let me tell you about my experience with getting a name-server to dynamic ip. I found that it was very helpful to go through a site like dyndns.com. I don't have my site up anymore, but it made life a lot easier for me. I don't know if you are going to be running your server on windows or linux, but they have an update client that gets installed and does all the backend work for you.

I don't know what your ISP charges for a static but if it is more than $20 more than you are paying now for your current package then I would stick with what you have. That has been my expience. 

Hope this helps you.

Cheers!


----------

